# Connecting receiver SW output to Amplifier



## Beginner (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi everyone,
  I bought my 5.1 yamaha receiver back in 1999 (13 years ago) and added 4 ground shakers in the basement.  I connected the DVD player subwoofer signal out to an amplifier to power the ground shakers.  Everything was working fine until my DVD broke.
  I bought my first blu-ray player this week, (yes, I waited for almost 10 years).  This blu-ray player has no subwoofer output and I'm using digital coax between the DVD and receiver.
  I try using a Y cable from my receiver SW output to my amplifier to power the ground shakers, but the amplifier receiving no signal.  (it has a gauge needle in the front).
  I'm sure my receiver is all setup correctly, since my subwoofer is working.  All my center, front and rear speakers are set to small on the receiver.

Question:
Is it wrong to connect the SW output from receiver to an Amplifier?
If I can't get it to work from the SW port, I'm going to get a pair of 50Hz low pass filter and drive the amplifier from the DVD RCA audio port.  Do you think that will work?  The low pass filter cost around $25 for a pair.

Thanks.

40 year old Beginner!!


----------

